# Basic recording equipment advice



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello, I'm looking to record something to send to family/friends. I just need help with the basics. I'm not looking for studio quality sound, just to hook up to my computer for not too much money.

My knowledge: amp -> mic -> ??? -> computer

I've read on here and other places, the shure sm57 is a good quality microphone, so for a mic, thats what I was looking at.

To connect to my computer I saw the shure x2u. That will get me from XLR to usb. I don't know any pros or cons that come with that. I don't know what my alternatives are either.

If it matters my amp is a vox ac4tv combo, and my computers sound card is not very good.

My budget, up to: $130 for the mic, $30 for cables?, $150 for the middle man. Thats not set in stone, just my guess.

If you know a good mic that connect straight to usb I'd be interested to hear about it. I'm not dead set on the shure sm57.

All advice and comments are appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

At the Steves Music Store website I see they have 3 USB mics available: USB Microphones : Steve's Music Store, Guitars, Drums, Keyboards, Recording, PA, etc... 2 are made by Blue and the third one is made by Samson. Also check out Long & McQuades website, they have several USB mics there as well: Long & McQuade


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Although it costs a bit more to go with a standard mic and USB adaptor/interface, I would suggest it's worth it. If you purchase a USB mic it will only ever be useful with a computer. Purchasing a SM57 and X2 allows you to record and also leaves you with an industry standard mic that you can use for decades in other situations.

If you do decide to go with a USB mic, give them a good audition to see if you will be happy with the sound. I haven't found one that impressed me, yet.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Kenmac said:


> At the Steves Music Store website *snip snip*


Thanks for the links. I tried Long and McQuade from usb, i would have to go to the store to have a look. If i want to know which mics are usb I'd have to read the description paragraph or google the name of each mic. Unless I'm missing something.



ronmac said:


> Although it costs a bit more to go with a standard mic and USB adaptor/interface, I would suggest it's worth it.


That's what I was thinking. Through poking around, the mystery device I need is a DI box. I had a quick look at DI boxes, got confused, and they can get expensive, lol. I think the shure sm57 and x2u is what im going to get. amazon says I can get the two in a package for $168. just need to figure out how amazon works.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kenmac*  
At the Steves Music Store website *snip snip



Wiser said:


> Thanks for the links. I tried Long and McQuade from usb, i would have to go to the store to have a look. If i want to know which mics are usb I'd have to read the description paragraph or google the name of each mic. Unless I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I've never tried a USB mic although there are a lot of people who use them and get very good results with them and I have to agree with Ronmac and say buy a standard mic (which it looks like you'll be doing) and a USB adaptor. I personally use the Edirol UA-25 but that's an older version. They have a new one now called the UA-25EX. You can read more about it here: Roland U.S. - UA-25EX: 24Bit/96kHz Audio Capture I've done some test recordings with the UA-25 when I first got it using a Shure SM-58 Beta and it does a good job. There are loads of USB adaptor boxes out there like the UA-25EX and they come in various price points. Look around, check the specs and pick the one that you think will be right for you.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

One thing to note is that if you use a USB mic or adaptor, you can only ever use one at a time -- using 2+ USB mics will cause clicks and pops as the digital signals from the mics aren't synchronized. It would be better to bite the bullet and get an interface with at least 2 XLR ins. The Tascam US-122 mk2 would be an excellent choice, as it also has a DI built in, and 2 line ins, and is only $150.


----------



## Wiser (Jan 6, 2010)

Andy said:


> One thing to note is that if you use a USB mic or adaptor, you can only ever use one at a time -- using 2+ USB mics will cause clicks and pops as the digital signals from the mics aren't synchronized. It would be better to bite the bullet and get an interface with at least 2 XLR ins. The Tascam US-122 mk2 would be an excellent choice, as it also has a DI built in, and 2 line ins, and is only $150.


I don't see myself needing to record from more than one source. I sure can't sing, lol.

I had a look at the Tascam US-122 mk2. The advantage it has is multiple inputs, but it seems to have a few problems. It sounds like quality was sacrificed to bring down the price. People have also reported problems with the drivers. I don't have anough information to give it a thumbs up or down, but I won't be buying one. 

Thanks for the suggestion Andy.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Is a USB mixer and standard mics a good way to go? I want to start recording too (I've been fooling with audacity and a mic with an 1/8" jack).

Something like this? Buy Nady MM-15USB Compact USB Mixer | Unpowered Mixers | Musician's Friend

The last time I was recording my songs Tascam cassette 4 tracks were the bomb!

What programs or outboard tools do people use for percussion?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

One of the things to check, unless you're doing a straight line-in to your computer or laptop, is does what you have....mixer, pedal, usb mic. etc. work with your operating system. I had one 1/4" to usb interface that worked great with XP but would not work with Vista. If what you get is new it should come with all the proper cables, drivers and software to connect to your computer. Myself I use an older pedal with a USB out (a Digitech RP-150), Stienberg Sequel as a program and sometimes go thru a Stanton RM-3 mixer for accoustic. The pedal and mixer I got second hand and the Sequel program I got on a clearance table at a localmusic store. Cost me about $75 in total. Once I got everything set up and running....it all works with Vista....the sound is pretty good. And as I said, this works for me.....for now. Mind you that little Nady MM-15USB mixer looks kinda interesting.


----------

